# sponge filters?



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

In my 29 gallon tank I have a aquaclear 50 I believe. Turned down all the way it still makes a little bit to much current then I think should be there. It is pushing some of my plants around. I was thinking about getting a sponge for it at some point. How do they work? Well my understanding is it has to be driven by either a powerhead or an air pump correct? Which setup would be better for a 29 gallon tall? Or what filter setup would be best? Would like a canister filter for it but don't really have the money to spend for one of those right now. I have an air pump right now that isn't being used for anything could I use that for a sponge filter in a plants tank?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

I would opt for a powerhead. See if you can get a hold of a cheap UGF powerhead as they work great for DIY sponge filters. I have at least 3 backup filters because I get lots of those things. A few of them are pushing 10 years too. Drill a pipe attach a sponge, rubber band, and presto a filter. Its an ugly looking filter since I usually have the media exposed to the tank. Meh Just put java moss on it and its magically not there anymore... canister is overkill for a 29 gallon. I use canisters on large tanks. Anything small gets a DIY filter made from stuff that would pass as garbage. 

Another style you could try is the hamburger-matten filter. Same thing basically, sponge and powerhead. Just different design. Like all expose filter media it can double as a moss wall too!;-)


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Boredomb said:


> In my 29 gallon tank I have a aquaclear 50 I believe. Turned down all the way it still makes a little bit to much current then I think should be there. It is pushing some of my plants around. I was thinking about getting a sponge for it at some point. How do they work? Well my understanding is it has to be driven by either a powerhead or an air pump correct? Which setup would be better for a 29 gallon tall? Or what filter setup would be best? Would like a canister filter for it but don't really have the money to spend for one of those right now. I have an air pump right now that isn't being used for anything could I use that for a sponge filter in a plants tank?


Powerhead in my view would be better with sponge filter in planted tank.
With air pump,CO2 produced by fishes and bacterial activity would be lost at the surface .
So long as fishes weren't being swept around the tank,I would perhaps leave things as they are.
Plant's moving about would to me,,,indicate good circulation.
You could try moving the Aquaclear closer to the middle of the tank as opposed to one side and see if this doesn't help.
When I first set up canister,I placed the return (spraybar) on one end of the tank and plant's all leaned in one direction. I then moved the spray bar to the middle of the tank, and plant's all stand straight but they all move slightly which in my mind, is a good thing. It ensures nutrient's are distributed through out the tank and fish waste, which also provides nutrient's for plant's, doesn't all gather in one area.Hope this helps.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Okay thanks I will check into that may try moving the filter around for now and see if it makes a difference. I may still get one later down the road. There are a few things I need to get for that aquarium still and my other one as well. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

One question in a 29gallon tank. What size powerhead do I need? How much gph?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Boredomb said:


> One question in a 29gallon tank. What size powerhead do I need? How much gph?


Aquaclear model 20 or Penguin 550 should be plenty. 
You might also check out Hydro sponge filters.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

1077 said:


> Aquaclear model 20 or Penguin 550 should be plenty.
> You might also check out Hydro sponge filters.


Okay thanks have been looking at the hydro sponge filters will probably get one of those


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Boredomb said:


> Okay thanks have been looking at the hydro sponge filters will probably get one of those


I prefer the sponge filter in the attached photo to Hydro. I have a Hydro in my 10g, and I have the attached in my 20g and 29g (your tank size). I have the clearest water in these tanks. And the plants grow well.

Byron.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Byron can you please give a website or a name of that sponge filter? I have not seen one like that before. I like the look of that setup better then hydro and it looks like it would do a better job. Also do you run it off a powerhead?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Boredomb said:


> Byron can you please give a website or a name of that sponge filter? I have not seen one like that before. I like the look of that setup better then hydro and it looks like it would do a better job. Also do you run it off a powerhead?


Mine is an Elite made by Hagen, there are several manufacturers I think, I have seen others online. Here is the Elite package in the photo attached. There are single sponge and dual-sponge units, in different sizes too for small to large tanks, this one is rated for 30g, mine is on my 29g, and the smaller on the 20g.

I use an air pump. Also an Elite as it happens, I've had a 801 I think it is for almost 15 years, never a problem. So when I hooked up 3 tanks with sponge filters last month, I bought a larger Elite. They are not expensive, I'm in Canada and I got the new one at Petsmart for $19 (will be cheaper in USA).

I can't have powerheads in these tanks, the poor fish would be buffeted all over the place, and these tanks have very small fish that are wild caught in standing water mainly.

Byron.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Byron said:


> Mine is an Elite made by Hagen, there are several manufacturers I think, I have seen others online. Here is the Elite package in the photo attached. There are single sponge and dual-sponge units, in different sizes too for small to large tanks, this one is rated for 30g, mine is on my 29g, and the smaller on the 20g.
> 
> I use an air pump. Also an Elite as it happens, I've had a 801 I think it is for almost 15 years, never a problem. So when I hooked up 3 tanks with sponge filters last month, I bought a larger Elite. They are not expensive, I'm in Canada and I got the new one at Petsmart for $19 (will be cheaper in USA).
> 
> ...


Thanks Byron, The tank will be housing Dwarf puffers. So with that said maybe it would be better to run it off a air pump. Less current that way. Will that be okay will the plants in the tank?Will running that filter off of an air pump cause to much water disturbance?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Boredomb said:


> Thanks Byron, The tank will be housing Dwarf puffers. So with that said maybe it would be better to run it off a air pump. Less current that way. Will that be okay will the plants in the tank?Will running that filter off of an air pump cause to much water disturbance?


No (on the water disturbance). I position the top of the stem just at or below the water surface so I get a gentle "push" of water away from the stem, but the water does not ripple. Even if it did, this is minimal.

Dwarf puffers will be ecstatic in such a setup. Mine was.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Did you think about a baffle for your AC50 ? Sponge filters are fine but a baffle made from a water bottle just might solve yer problem ?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

AbbeysDad said:


> Did you think about a baffle for your AC50 ? Sponge filters are fine but a baffle made from a water bottle just might solve yer problem ?


I didn't till the other day when I saw a post about the issue. I thought about doing that and I still may but I have already ordered the sponge filter lol


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I finally got in my sponge filters that I ordered for my 10 and 29 gallon tanks. I got the double running in my 29 gall and it seems to be okay. The single I could not seem to get to run right? I had both running off the same air pump that has two outlets. Not sure if it was too much are for the single or not enough? I disconnected it and left the double running. Here is a pic and a video of the sponges and air pump.
That air pump is one I have had for a long time and haven't used.
YouTube - 001


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Before I left for work I made some adjustments to the single one and it started running a little better but still no where like the double any suggestion? One my way home tonight I think I am going to stop and pick up a small air pump just for that 10 gallon and see if hat will work better.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

you can't usually run two lines off one air pump unless you have flow control for each line. Without a valve on each line the air will mostly take the path of least resistance. This seems to be the 29gallon... it could work, but you need to make sure the resistance in both lines is about equal or adjust it to whatever flow you want... this may mean moving the pump so one line is shorter, or moving the big sponge filter down further(so it is deeper), likewise moving the single one up should help it.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Mikaila31 said:


> you can't usually run two lines off one air pump unless you have flow control for each line. Without a valve on each line the air will mostly take the path of least resistance. This seems to be the 29gallon... it could work, but you need to make sure the resistance in both lines is about equal or adjust it to whatever flow you want... this may mean moving the pump so one line is shorter, or moving the big sponge filter down further(so it is deeper), likewise moving the single one up should help it.


What kind of valve are you talking about is it something I can go buy? or something I have to make. I was thinking it was just not going to work like I had it but wasn't sure why? I didn't really think about the air taken the path of least resistance. That makes sense though. If I can buy these valves how do I place them on the air line? I guess I am asking where to place them at?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Also How long do I need to let both filters run before I can take out the Aquaclear50 out? I was thinking I need to let both run for a couple of weeks? Is my thinking correct?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Mikaila is quite correct. Buy yourself a single stem air pump, I have the Elite 803 running 3 sponge filters on a 10g, 20g and 29g and it is fine. I had an Elite 801 (think that's the number) and it ran two very well. The 803 new was only $19.00 in Canada at Petsmart, will be less in the US.

Then get a valve with two outlets (or 3 for good measure). The plastic ones work but are harder to adjust I find. The brass are better, more expensive. up to you. Then you can adjust the flow. It is also good to always have two flows anyway, even with one filter, so the pump can run at max. Run a piece of tubing from the air pump nozzle to the valve unit, a few inches is fine, then the airline from each valve to the respective filter.

Yes, a couple weeks is fine for the two filters.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank y'all for the help!! I will run out tomorrow and see if I can find a new pump and some valves. I didn't realize it would be okay to run multiple filters off of a singe stem pump or how hard it would be to run two off of a dual stem pump. I just had that one laying around and thought it would work great LoL little did I know it does not. haha


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Boredomb said:


> Thank y'all for the help!! I will run out tomorrow and see if I can find a new pump and some valves. I didn't realize it would be okay to run multiple filters off of a singe stem pump or how hard it would be to run two off of a dual stem pump. I just had that one laying around and thought it would work great LoL little did I know it does not. haha


Pumps come in differing sizes, my Elite 803 said it will run 4 airstones, but my smaller Elite ran 2 very well.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Soo I went out to buy a new air pump. The only pet store in my town is Petco. There is a Petsmart and some other small LFS about 40 miles away. I didn't have time to go that far today Soo the ONLY two choices I had was a tetra whisper or a petco brand. So I went with a Tetra Whisper 40. I also bought some more airlines and some valves (they were plastic which is all they had). I got everything home and hooked up and man that was a lot easier!! :-D Both filters are up and running great now! Thanks for the tips y'all!!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Boredomb said:


> Soo I went out to buy a new air pump. The only pet store in my town is Petco. There is a Petsmart and some other small LFS about 40 miles away. I didn't have time to go that far today Soo the ONLY two choices I had was a tetra whisper or a petco brand. So I went with a Tetra Whisper 40. I also bought some more airlines and some valves (they were plastic which is all they had). I got everything home and hooked up and man that was a lot easier!! :-D Both filters are up and running great now! Thanks for the tips y'all!!


Sounds super-duper.


----------

